# Diy Compound Power Feed



## jocat54 (Oct 11, 2016)

I was turning some morse taper 3 using the compound and my old hands kept cramping slowly turning the compound---so I had a little 50:1 gear motor and thought why not.
Turned some delrin for the pulleys and had some 3/8" link belt. (Tried a vacuum cleaner belt first--didn't work well) A piece of aluminum angle and a small piece of 1/4" flat plate and had the basic workings for a rough design.
It works really well--might clean it up some. Need to find my 12v power supply--using a battery charger right 
now.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2016)

well done, i like your ingenuity!


----------



## talvare (Oct 11, 2016)

John,

I like your set-up. I was actually thinking of doing something similar for my lathe. Last year I had a little project that involved turning several tapers and my hands started cramping so bad that it caused the little wheels between my ears to start turning  So, I had some ideas but got side-tracked and never got to doing it. I think you've re-ignited my interest.

Ted


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 12, 2016)

12 vdc? or ac? I have a basket full of power supplies, some of the switching supplies are pretty hefty current rated. Let me know if you can't find one.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 12, 2016)

I like it! Might have to try repurposing a windshield wiper motor for a similar application. Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## rgray (Oct 12, 2016)

Very nice. I to have thought that would be a great accessory for a lathe. Should make the cuts look much better/uniform. I find it hard to keep a constant speed by hand to make the cut look nice.


----------



## P T Schram (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm thinking I just found a use for the cordless drills I have laying about


----------



## jocat54 (Oct 12, 2016)

Well I made new pulleys to properly fit a vacuum cleaner belt and I like it better. The soft rubber belt makes it a lot smoother and a better grip on the pulleys. With the PWM it will get down to about 4 rpm (reliably)on the compound handle--top speed is about 25-30 rpm.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 4, 2016)

Now that is a great MacGyver solution!


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 5, 2016)

That's using the old noodle. I like the vacuum cleaner belt idea.  I'm sure many of us can relate to the cramping hand syndrome. I was notching some beams the other day with the worm drive, and a hammer and chisel when the hands decided they had enough. Took a little break, drank a bottle of water, and stretched them out some, and back to work. Just another one of the joys of the aging process. Cheers, Mike


----------

